#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Дом и семья >  > > >  >  >  Ищу комнату в Москве.

## Tenzin Dukkar

Ищу комнату в Москве для двух человек - меня и моего брата. 
В пределах 16 000 рублей.
Оба буддисты, (он контент-менеджер, я студент-востоковед) чистоту, порядок и своевременную оплату гарантируем.
Если вы или ваши знакомые сдают - помогите, пожалуйста.

----------

